# Step7 V5.3



## ALF (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit Step7 V5.3 auf einem Rechner 
mit Windows XP Home zu installieren. 
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## churchill (12 Juli 2004)

Keine Ahnung!
Aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit die "Home"-Version nach eine "Professional"-Version aufzubohren.
Weiss leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.
Schau mal bei CHIP nach.

mfG churchill


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2004)

*S7 V5.3 M$ XP*

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft das weiter
http://www-pc.uni-regensburg.de/systemsw/WinXP/xphome1.htm
Unter der Home Edition läuft das definitiv nicht, einige Funktionen von STEP7, WinCC und Konsorten brauchen halt Funktionen aus XP Professional.
Home Edition ist halt (wie der Name schon sagt) für den Heimgebrauch, für einen professionalen Einsatz ist halt die Professional Version erforderlich. Ich denke mal, für einen Industrieeinsatz sollten die ca. 50 €uronen wohl eigentlich irrelevant sein. Wenn diese Entscheidung wichtig sein sollte, würde ich mal mit LEGO anfangen. 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Juli 2004)

Ich habe vor kurzem hier irgendwo ein ähnliches Problem gelesen. Soweit ich weiß unterscheidet sich home und Pro nur in der Netzwerksicherheit. Da aber Siemens nicht alle OS duchtesten will, wird halt nur noch 2K und XP Pro offiziell zugelassen. Bei dem Tip, den ich hier gelesen hatte, wurde die Installationsroutine direkt aus dem Verzeichnis der CD gestartet, dann wurde die OS-Abfrage umgangen.

Lass mal hören, ob es geklappt hat..


Gruß pt


----------



## ALF (13 Juli 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Die Installatin direkt aus dem Step7 Ordner funzte bei der V5.2 einwandfrei, bei 5.3 leider nicht.

An den 50 Euronen liegt es auch nicht. Ich bin aber schon ein wennig weiter. 5.2 und 5.3 ein wennig mischen, und man kommt der Sache schon etwas näher.

Falls ich Erfolg habe melde ich mich.


----------

